# Who bought the Bonsaicars Yellow R34 GTR?



## stu1000 (Apr 2, 2006)

I saw it on Autotrader for £17950 , i was tempted but found out how dodgey it was after googling it.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

a yellow 34 hmmm, uk or import? :runaway:


----------



## stu1000 (Apr 2, 2006)

Nigel-Power said:


> a yellow 34 hmmm, uk or import? :runaway:


Imported


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

A Russian guy called Sergevic Kuss-pachoski bought it and now it will be running about 650-700 horses. What's so dogey about it ? :nervous:


----------



## stu1000 (Apr 2, 2006)

The car has been for sale since 2008
People were losing there deposits on cars from bonsaicars.
I just had a bad feeling about the car and was not going to risk it !


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

stu1000 said:


> The car has been for sale since 2008
> People were losing there deposits on cars from bonsaicars.
> I just had a bad feeling about the car and was not going to risk it !


Why were they losing their deposits? I have purchased two cars through Bonsai and found them to be excellent.


.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Ludders said:


> Why were they losing their deposits? I have purchased two cars through Bonsai and found them to be excellent.
> 
> 
> .


You must have missed this thread then?

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/141274-importer-review-bonsai-cars.html

Dave.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

s2gtr said:


> You must have missed this thread then?
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/141274-importer-review-bonsai-cars.html
> 
> Dave.


I think that answers it!



.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

I looked at it, it was a heap. Had been in a heavy accident previous!


----------



## stu1000 (Apr 2, 2006)

mattysupra said:


> I looked at it, it was a heap. Had been in a heavy accident previous!


Cheers Glad i did not look at it 
I offered £17,000 for it but heard after someone paid £17,100
It was strange why it was for sale for so long.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

to be fair, if you find a R34 GTR for sale below 25k you should be prepared to need a little work. (dont get me wrong, the odd minter does show up once in a blue moon) 

If you was to find a R34 gtr for sale at 18k then you should be worried, if this car now takes 3 years to sell then you should be double worried! 

Obviously a Trader would of purchased it within a few hours at 18K let alone take 3 years to snap it up !


----------

